# Aldi "Super 6" offer - €0.49 for a range of items



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Not sure if this is the start of a regular offer (or maybe it has been going before this and I only noticed it now?!)  but this month they are offering 6 items from their vegetable range for €0.49.


----------



## MandaC (21 Jan 2008)

Thats a really great offer.  

Their fruit and veg are really good quality.  I bought two cartons of the mushrooms last week when they were 99c and still good value at that!

Those little salad potatoes are lovely too.!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Jan 2008)

Yeah. Got the broccolli, mushrooms and small bag of potatoes during last week at 49c.


----------



## z104 (21 Jan 2008)

And to think, They're more than likely making a profit on them.


----------



## portboy (21 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> And to think, They're more than likely making a profit on them.


 
yes but if they are making a profit by selling 6 items this cheap how can the producer be making one ?  Raises questions for me re the quality of the produce and what chemicals may be used to produce such volume of goods that you can go and sell them for such a cheap price and still make a profit


----------



## Protocol (21 Jan 2008)

They may not be making a profit, might be loss leaders.


----------



## MB05 (21 Jan 2008)

Lidl dropped the prices on the exact same items to €0.45 after Aldi advertised the Super 6 for this month.  I wonder if they will do the same when Aldi change the 6 items next month?


----------



## RonanC (21 Jan 2008)

portboy said:


> yes but if they are making a profit by selling 6 items this cheap how can the producer be making one ? Raises questions for me re the quality of the produce and what chemicals may be used to produce such volume of goods that you can go and sell them for such a cheap price and still make a profit


 

all produce advertised are Irish grown as far as i know and I'd also imagine they are taking a bit of a loss on these "6" items but they are bringing in more customers who will obviously buy the profitable items on sale too... .


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Jan 2008)

I noticed in Tesco today that they have reduced the price of their broccoli. Unfortunately while availing of Aldi's lower veg prices I also bought a lot of crap. Tasty though!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

portboy said:


> Raises questions for me re the quality of the produce


The quality is fine from what I saw today.


> and what chemicals may be used


There are strict national and _EU _rules on the levels of "chemicals" allowed in such produce so I would not be unduly concerned.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Unfortunately while availing of Aldi's lower veg prices I also bought a lot of crap. Tasty though!


Are you normally into coprophagia or were you just experimenting?


----------



## z104 (27 Jan 2008)

was in Aldi today . Bought 2 kgs of carrots (Irish) for 49 cent a kg, Bought 2 brocoli ( spainish) 49 cent each and bought 2 punnets of mushrooms( Irish) for 49 cent each. bought 10 kgs of rooster spuds for 5.99 (Irish) and iceberg lettuce (Irish) for 49 cent. salad potatoes for 49cent per kg. 1 kg of onions for 69cent

The value compared to Dunnes/tesco/superquin and others is just amazing. I always feel cheated when I shop in these stores.

The quaility is top notch in Aldi. Much better than Dunnes.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> ... I always feel cheated when I shop in these stores...



So why bother, unless you are like me, in the sticks, remote from any outlet except "mini-markets" like Spar, Centra and SuperValue.

These two stores, ALDI & LIDL,  have amazing value on certain lines, fruit, apples in particular, cereals, biccies, cleaning products, kitchen towels, toilet paper, pasta, rice, etc.

Its great to see the other multiples getting hit in the pocket at last. Long may it continue.


----------



## z104 (27 Jan 2008)

The opening hours sometimes do not suit or I might shop in Dunnes to get a particular brand that aldi don't stock.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> The value compared to Dunnes/tesco/superquin and others is just amazing. I always feel cheated when I shop in these stores.





Niallers said:


> The opening hours sometimes do not suit or I might shop in Dunnes to get a particular brand that aldi don't stock.


I thought that the _Lidl _and (to a lesser extent?) _Aldi _opening hours were, as a matter of course throughout the week, longer than the other stores mentioned (other than any 24 hour ones that may exist)? Also - if you feel cheated after going out of your way to go to _Dunnes _for a specific brand then maybe you should stop buying it?


----------



## z104 (27 Jan 2008)

all the Dunnes and most Tesco e.t.c. are 24 hours down here in lil ole Limerick.
aldi/lidl are generally 10am to 6pm.

I like some brands over others like I think most people do. I do not feel cheated buying the brand I like. I feel cheated by paying for food (fruit & veg) at double the price of Aldi/Lidl  at Dunnes/tesco/superquin when aldi/lidl is closed. 

I know this can be alieviated by better planning but still does not take away from the fact that Dunnes and others charge 25-50% more for the same foodstuffs.
I guess the more people that use aldi/lidl will force Dunnes and others to reduce their prices.


----------



## Protocol (28 Jan 2008)

Lidl open from 8am to 9pm M-F here in Sligo.  I'm not sure about Sat but they close at 7pm on Sunday.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2008)

You can find out individual store opening times on their website. Ditto for _Aldi_.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jan 2008)

Protocol said:


> Lidl open from 8am to 9pm M-F here in Sligo.  I'm not sure about Sat but they close at 7pm on Sunday.



Certainly around here on the days they do their "specials", they are open at 8am and are open 'til 9pm most days - no 24hr service yet. (Tipperary / Kilkenny)


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2008)

Mentioned deals are great but to be honest I've always found the fruit (and particularly veg.) to be the least impressive thing about Aldi or Lidl.

I think it is often tasteless and with poor shelf life.


----------

